#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Construction in Thailand >  >  > Building in Thailand Famous Threads >  >  D&G Resort

## hillbilly

You probably have forgotten about hillbilly's shack by now. Actually, the wife hated my usage of the word shack. "So lo-so" she said.

So now you can see the name change in the sign over the gate. 

Welcome to the D&G Resort! Come on inside and see what has been going on.  :Smile: 

First you can see my daughter feeding a guest.

----------


## hillbilly

This is what we will call our Pavilion.



Hopefully, the plant that I have in mind will grace the entrance into the semi-outdoor eating pavilion.

----------


## hillbilly

Even workers need their sleep.



Here is a view from the back of the resort.

----------


## hillbilly

Now for the driveway.

----------


## gusG

You've been busy haven't you? It's looking great , best of luck, although i don't think you will need it. I'm sure you are going to be inundated with TD members and people they refer to you . Cheers.

----------


## Airportwo

Lookin good, count me as a future guest........
Cheers

----------


## Sir Burr

I'm confused. hillbilly, I thought this was going to be your private getaway. Is it going to be a resort with paying guests?
Looks fantastic, by the way.

----------


## buad hai

Indeed, looks gorgeous....

----------


## cimboc

Looking very nice indeed - keep the pics coming!

----------


## kingwilly

ａｗｅｓｏｍｅ　ｓｔｕｆｆ，　ｂｕｔ　ｙｏｕ　ｍｉｇｈｔ　ｗａｎｎａ　ｃｌｅａｒ　ａｌｌ　ｔｈａｔ　  ｓｔｕｆｆ　ｉｎ　ｔｈｅ　ｄｒｉｖｅｗａｙ，　ｉｔ＇ｌｌ　ｂｌｏｃｋ　ｃａｒｓ．．．

----------


## hillbilly

Sir Burr, I am confused also.  :Smile:  We have talked about the direction we want our place to head. These are the main points.

1. The wife has been saying that we have put to much money into our place. Probably close to 4 million baht so far and I still have ideas for projects.

2. We have been approached by several tour guides wanting to use our place.

3. Maybe we can make some money off a home-stay concept.

So you can see what is going through our minds. But, as of right now we really have no idea.

----------


## hillbilly

We didn't really want to use tiles for the driveway and concrete pavers were even more expensive. So we opted for this plan.

Cleaning the drive in order to pour the grout.



One of the Thai ladies is getting ready to open the cement. I want to say this type of cement cost close to B200 per bag. Will double check.



It took 3 bags per mixture.

----------


## hillbilly

Trying to figure out the right color.



Adding the water.



Then pouring in the small gravel. This cost B80 per bag.

----------


## hillbilly

As is the custom with many Thai construction workers, they allow the lady to be the mixer.  :Smile: 



The workers now begin to lay down the grout mixture.



Out comes the trowel and the work begins. Notice Jaew always manages to water in the shade while she watches the workers.

----------


## hillbilly

The problem is the grout mixture has to be tamped in. So one can hear the constant 'bak-bak' noise.



Using my materials the workers built this special T-roller in order to speed up the process.

----------


## hillbilly

This photo shows what was done in one day. However, much like rendering concrete the touch up work often took several more hours.



But as in any Thai project all is not work. There always has to be food involved.

Here is lunch in the making.



I don't have any idea what it is, but the food was spicy!

----------


## hillbilly

One of my favorite local ladies stops by for an inspection tour.



The next day it's back to work. And yes, it is hot!

----------


## hillbilly

It seems as though material was constantly being ordered and arriving.



Step by step.

----------


## terry57

Great pictures mate and a very interesting project, any chance of posting your pics in a 600 by 800 format so we can get a real good look at them.

The large format pictures are so much better than the small ones, the work to post them is the same so i dont know why people bother.

Anyway, 

whatever mate. 

Cheers.

----------


## Thetyim

^
If there is anyone you want to look at you can up the size by removing normal_ from the url

https://teakdoor.com/Gallery/albums/u.../10009/178.jpg

----------


## hillbilly

Good idea, will try that in the future. TD use to be worried about bandwidth so my posting pics is more habit than anything else.

Now, it's time for another meal. 



She is cooking what was in the plastic bag.



Then sitting down at the dining table for a wonderful local meal.

----------


## hillbilly

I was so lucky today. The wife had been shopping for some furniture.  :Sad: 



We place the tables and chairs in the pavilion.

----------


## geoff

Congratulations, Hilly, it looks really great.  You've really done a first class job.

----------


## Loombucket

It's looking fantastic HB! I love that driveway, seems to go nicely with your trees and planting. Keep us up to date.

----------


## Fabian

That really looks great.

----------


## Jet Gorgon

Lookin good, HB. Congrats to you and the #1. :Smile:

----------


## sunderlandstephen

Lovely looking place, like the door

----------


## Smithson

Gotta love your projects hillbilly, the place is looking great.

----------


## CharleyFarley

That is a very stylish looking place, everything fits together nicely.

----------


## buad hai

> We place the tables and chairs in the pavilion.


That photo shows how well the plants and trees are coming along. Well done.

----------


## cimboc

Dam its looking good HB  :goldcup:

----------


## hillbilly

Here you can see the tile floor being sprayed. This is done in order to make the tile a bit more shiny.

----------


## hillbilly

The new back gate being put in to place. To the left of the photo is the old gate. Hopefully, it will be incorporated into our fishing dock.

Soon there will be a rather large arched sign that will be on top of the teak posts supporting the gate.

----------


## hillbilly

Shhh...This is my hi-speed latest technology home safety bolt system.  :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

One of the local boys thought my fishing dock looked like a nice place to spend an afternoon.



But not today.

----------


## hillbilly

And still more furniture for the area below the house.

----------


## hillbilly

Now who is going to clean all this mess up?  :Smile: 

See if you can find the big plank that will be used for a bench on the fishing dock.

----------


## hillbilly

The construction boss wife brings in some ice. Work still has to be done.



And her son is taught at an early age how to sleep.

----------


## hillbilly

Jaew our local caretaker in the middle of figuring out the bills.  :Sad: 



Now she is recycling. BTW, we are going to have that concrete electrical pole painted green.

----------


## Loombucket

Good idea to paint the pole green, I was thinking along similar lines as we are going to need two to make it to the house.What did that nice new gate set you back, if I may ask?

----------


## hillbilly

This photo was posted to point out several possible problems while building in Thailand.

We have allowed these builders to order the material as is needed. However, one does need to be careful.

For example, one has to keep watch on all of those water bottles. They tend to vanish. The satangs do add up. Additionally, look at the cable laying around. Many times workers tend to forget where materials are at and want to order more.

Then we have the working tables. They have been built out of my wood, with my paying for the labor, but often times while cleaning up the workers will take everything.

You can also see the one cement bag out in the open. Don't be afraid of telling the workers to put it out of the rain.

Finally, while I am on this issue, be carefull when you tell workers they can have the scraps of wood or metal. Their definitions of scrap may differ from yours.  :Smile: 

There is much more in this photo that I could point out, but you get the idea.

----------


## hillbilly

> Good idea to paint the pole green, I was thinking along similar lines as we are going to need two to make it to the house.What did that nice new gate set you back, if I may ask?


We also thought about painting the poles brown. Who knows...

The cost of the gate is sorta hard to say. We already had some of the wood and metal from before.  However, I would guess the gate will probably cost about B50,000. That price should include the arch (not shown).

The total cost for this latest project was close to 1/2 million baht.  :Sad:

----------


## Smithson

> Finally, while I am on this issue, be careful when you tell workers they can have the scraps of wood or metal. Their definitions of scrap may differ from yours.


This will also encourage them to create scrap by cutting into new material.

----------


## SEA Traveler

Enjoying the thread read Hillbilly.  Project is looking good and the picture with narrative of the progress is interesting.  Keep up the good work.

----------


## Panda

wonderful pics.

----------

